
  Hotel WiFi Should Be a Right, Not a Luxury  - ajaimk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/01/hotel-wifi-should-be-a-right-not-a-luxury/
======
curiouscats
It is not a right. Whether a company tries to rip you off with exorbitant
prices or lousy service is just a function of their lack of respect for
customers. Obviously it is cheap to provide decent WiFi (as staying at
numerous cheap hotels shows). Most expensive hotels just show they do not
respect their customers (some actually do rise to the level of a typical
budget, and cheaper, hotels and motels).

They come from the same school of management that creates our bankers. As Jeff
Bezos says "There are two kinds of companies, those that work to try to charge
more and those that work to charge less" <http://www.management-
quotes.net/author/Jeff_Bezos>

